
Maryam Mirzakhani, first woman to win maths' Fields Medal, dies - ghosh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/40617094
======
merricksb
Primary discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776357)

